# Found mass in mouth



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the mass in your boy's mouth. I hope the results are good. 

Good to hear you plan to take him to the Vet School at NC State.

Here is a thread that may help you if the results show the mass is cancerous. 

https://www.goldenretrieverforum.co...cancer-diagnosis-what-should-you-ask-vet.html

Sending good thoughts for you and your boy, hope you will update his status.


----------



## NC Golden Lover (Jan 19, 2019)

Thanks so much Carolina Mom! I appreciate the help. 

Has any of your dogs had cancer?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

NC Golden Lover said:


> Thanks so much Carolina Mom! I appreciate the help.
> 
> Has any of your dogs had cancer?


Yes, two of them, but not oral cancer.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Welcome to the forum to you and Logan. I am so sorry you and your boy are going through this. Try to stay positive and best wishes for good pathology results. Each day is a gift with these beautiful pups.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Is there an update on your doggie?


----------



## alicelovesgoldens (Mar 21, 2019)

I'm so sorry to hear about Logan. My girl, Tessa, was diagnosed with cancer about this time last year. It was a fibrosarcoma that located in the back of left jaw. She was treated at the NCSU Vet School. They were wonderful and shehad a great quality of life for another 10 months. The initial prognosis was about 6-8 weeks. Her tumor was inoperable but we opted for pallative radiation and are grateful for the fine care she received at the Vet School. Feel free to contact me if you have questions that I can help with. Waiting for biopsy results is hell. I hope Logan get a good report and this is just a bad scare.


----------



## NC Golden Lover (Jan 19, 2019)

Hi! I have an update on Logan. He had surgery in January and they removed the tumor. We had clean margins. Logan went to the vet yesterday for a follow up where they had to sedate him to get a look at his tongue, and unfortunately the tumor has grown back. I am heart broken. We have an appointment at NC State tomorrow with an oncologist to see what is next. The hardest part of this situation is we really don't have the money to do radiation and all the tests that they want to perform. We have already spent over $2,000 with tests, surgery, medications etc. I am hoping that maybe NC State has a clinical that can help us. I will post tomorrow after our appointment. 
I have hardly slept, eaten, and I feel so sad. Logan is my very favorite pet that I have ever owned. He is such a sweet, loving, and awesome dog. How will I get through this? 
Thank you to all the people who have reached out to me. I appreciate your knowledge and compassion!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm sorry, I hope the appt tomorrow is promising. 
Sending good thoughts for you and your boy.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I am so sorry. I understand the despair, sadness, being scared and the money issue. The emotions are inescapable because you love him so much. For the costs I hope you can get into a trial, take advantage of a companion animal fund or work out payment terms over time. Please update us when you can.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I am so sorry. Its just heartbreaking watching our pups go through something like this. Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear about your sweet Logan... praying you have many more months with your best friend.... hopefully they are able to remove the tumor again....


----------



## Lincgold (May 11, 2018)

So sorry you are going through this. We have had a six Goldens, one with lymphoma and one with Cushings Disease. We, too, could not afford major interventions which just killed us. There’s only so much you can do. I pray for you and Logan. Please update us when you are able.


----------



## NC Golden Lover (Jan 19, 2019)

We had our appointment at NC State today and they were wonderful. The vets did a few tests on Logan-blood work, x-ray of his lungs, lymph node aspiration etc. Logan's cancer has not spread, but he was diagnosed to have t-zone lymphoma on top of oral squamous cell cancer under his tongue. The vet did another lymph node test called flow cytometry and we will have those results next Tuesday to be sure that it is t-zone lymphoma. Our options are-palliative radiation to shrink tumor and have more time with Logan, surgery with tongue removal with radiation and chemotherapy, or do nothing. I am heart broken because the two choices cost anywhere from 3,000-10,000. We have already spent 3,000. I asked about clinical trials or grants and there is nothing available right now. 

Should I start giving more holistic things like fish oil or tumeric? I feel so lost on how to help my dog fight this cancer to maybe extend his life a few more months. I would appreciate any advice or suggestions. Thanks so much for your wisdom and kindness.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear about this. I'll keep you and Logan in my prayers.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I have no words of wisdom to share but did want to wish you & Logan peace in your decisions whatever your decisions are.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

NC Golden Lover said:


> We had our appointment at NC State today and they were wonderful. The vets did a few tests on Logan-blood work, x-ray of his lungs, lymph node aspiration etc. Logan's cancer has not spread, but he was diagnosed to have t-zone lymphoma on top of oral squamous cell cancer under his tongue. The vet did another lymph node test called flow cytometry and we will have those results next Tuesday to be sure that it is t-zone lymphoma. Our options are-palliative radiation to shrink tumor and have more time with Logan, surgery with tongue removal with radiation and chemotherapy, or do nothing. I am heart broken because the two choices cost anywhere from 3,000-10,000. We have already spent 3,000. I asked about clinical trials or grants and there is nothing available right now.
> 
> Should I start giving more holistic things like fish oil or tumeric? I feel so lost on how to help my dog fight this cancer to maybe extend his life a few more months. I would appreciate any advice or suggestions. Thanks so much for your wisdom and kindness.


Were you able to talk to NC State about any possible trials that you can participate or whether they have a companion animal fund that might help with costs? Also, some people have had success with Waggle fundraising 
My thoughts are with you and Logan.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

I have no advice to give - choices like this are wrenching and there are no "right" or "wrong" ones. You can only do what you think is best for you and your dog. Kind thoughts coming your way.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

NC Golden Lover said:


> Hi! I have an update on Logan. He had surgery in January and they removed the tumor. We had clean margins. Logan went to the vet yesterday for a follow up where they had to sedate him to get a look at his tongue, and unfortunately the tumor has grown back. I am heart broken. We have an appointment at NC State tomorrow with an oncologist to see what is next. The hardest part of this situation is we really don't have the money to do radiation and all the tests that they want to perform. We have already spent over $2,000 with tests, surgery, medications etc. I am hoping that maybe NC State has a clinical that can help us. I will post tomorrow after our appointment.
> I have hardly slept, eaten, and I feel so sad. Logan is my very favorite pet that I have ever owned. He is such a sweet, loving, and awesome dog. How will I get through this?
> Thank you to all the people who have reached out to me. I appreciate your knowledge and compassion!


Deeply sorry I am. I would immediately start a gofundmepage. There is one going on at the moment for GR Bailey ( brain tumor). They could at least raise half of the treatment cost and will go up I am sure. My prayers are with you & Logan. Please do not loose a second. And you better be active on FB & Insta so that everyone can follow up Logan's story & medical condition.

In addition to that I would also contact a couple of GR rescue in your area . At least to consult them what can be done for Logan. They have discounts with most of the Vets including oncologists. They can also guide you in fundraising, care and raise awareness.


----------



## alicelovesgoldens (Mar 21, 2019)

I am so sorry to hear this. We went through something similar with our Tessa at exactly this time last year. It's hell. Tessa was treated at NC Vet School as well and I cannot praise them enough. They were amazing. Her tumor was inoperable (or at least the odds were so low we didn't want to put her through surgery). We opted for pallative radiation. Once a week for 5 weeks and she responded really well. Without treatment they estimated that she might have a couple of months. The cancer came back after about 3 months. She made it 10 months and she had a great quality of life until the last month or so. We also saw a holistic vet and I started cooking her food using a Canine Cancer Recipe. She loved it and it made me feel like I was doing something. Caring for her was therapy for me. If you decide to visit a holistic vet, please PM. I still have several supplements that were prescribed for Tessa. I'd be happy to send them to you if your vet prescribes the same meds. They were expensive and I would love it if Logan could use them. 

If you do opt for treatment at the Vet School, check out the trails at the NC Museum of Art. Tessa and I spent several mornings exploring the grounds when we needed to wait for her treatment. We both loved it. Much better than a waiting room.

My best wishes for clear answers and a healthy outcome.

Photo: Tessa enjoying the NC Museum of Art


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

You may want to check into Care Credit, most Vet clinics have their pamphlets available or you can apply directly on their website.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Bravo!!! Made me cry. With such support from each member, I am sure Logan will make it. 0




alicelovesgoldens said:


> I am so sorry to hear this. We went through something similar with our Tessa at exactly this time last year. It's hell. Tessa was treated at NC Vet School as well and I cannot praise them enough. They were amazing. Her tumor was inoperable (or at least the odds were so low we didn't want to put her through surgery). We opted for pallative radiation. Once a week for 5 weeks and she responded really well. Without treatment they estimated that she might have a couple of months. The cancer came back after about 3 months. She made it 10 months and she had a great quality of life until the last month or so. We also saw a holistic vet and I started cooking her food using a Canine Cancer Recipe. She loved it and it made me feel like I was doing something. Caring for her was therapy for me. If you decide to visit a holistic vet, please PM. I still have several supplements that were prescribed for Tessa. I'd be happy to send them to you if your vet prescribes the same meds. They were expensive and I would love it if Logan could use them.
> 
> If you do opt for treatment at the Vet School, check out the trails at the NC Museum of Art. Tessa and I spent several mornings exploring the grounds when we needed to wait for her treatment. We both loved it. Much better than a waiting room.
> 
> ...


----------

